# German?!?!?



## *SmilE*

You need to have German on here.    I dont Understand why you don't.    I have many German relatives and it would help if i could learn how to speak the language!


----------



## cuchuflete

Meandering thoughts:
1) take a course
2) buy a cheap paperback bi-lingual dictionary
3) go to "leo.org provides a German dictionary and forum."

good luck

c


----------



## Jade

Cuchu,

Where is leo-org. l cannot find it on the internet.

Jade



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Meandering thoughts:
> 1) take a course
> 2) buy a cheap paperback bi-lingual dictionary
> 3) go to "leo.org provides a German dictionary and forum."
> 
> good luck
> 
> c


----------



## Tormenta

*SmilE* said:
			
		

> You need to have German on here.    I dont Understand why you don't.    I have many German relatives and it would help if i could learn how to speak the language!






I would reply IF I could only read the font  


Tormenta


----------



## Whodunit

I'd be also for furnish a German-English forum all over the Internet...
Why not here? I'm German, so I would offer my services to help foreigners by translating   ...
Please, I know dict.leo.org is German-English-French (tri-lingual), but it's only a dictionary and there aren't "lively" people to talk about the other languages!


----------



## Whodunit

If all of you agree, I would offer to translate your main page, some forum and threads. Just give me the English phrases, topic names and so on, and I’ll try to translate it into very well-sounding German!
Thanks in advance for good-naturedness…
I hope someone read this thread and show any indication understanding!

Please…!
Bitte… !
S’il te plaît… !
Por favour…!
!...سكرا

Any more languages?


----------



## Artrella

whodunit said:
			
		

> I'd be also for furnish a German-English forum all over the Internet...
> Why not here? I'm German, so I would offer my services to help foreigners by translating   ...
> Please, I know dict.leo.org is German-English-French (tri-lingual), but it's only a dictionary and there aren't "lively" people to talk about the other languages!




Halo Whodunit? Wie geht's? I am in a German Forum (pity that here there isn't one) http://forum.myjmk.com/
It's not as good as this one but at least you have "lively" people there from all around the world.  It's nice!  Tschüss, Art


----------



## Whodunit

Hey sorry for disappointing you, but I don't know Spanish. I only know French, English, German and a little bit Arabic. That's all...
Thank you though!


----------



## corina

_mmm im not very interested in german ...very difficult for my. i would like french!!!!!_​_byeeeee_​


----------



## vachecow

whodunit said:
			
		

> If all of you agree, I would offer to translate your main page, some forum and threads. Just give me the English phrases, topic names and so on, and I’ll try to translate it
> Any more languages?


So, if I told you that I was building a web site, could you help? w/ translating?


----------

